# Hand/ankle weights brand



## Eldritch Knight (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been considering using hand and ankle weights for a while now to build up my speed and strength, but am a bit stuck on where to look. I'm looking for a lightweight set (1-2lb/hand, 3-4lb/leg) for as low a price as possible (college student's budget). I'm a fairly fast kicker, so I'll need ankle weights that won't slide up my leg during practice. Can anyone recommend any brands or styles that I should buy from or look for?


----------



## danp1970 (Sep 21, 2004)

be careful with ankle weights,you can blow your knees out or cause injury.if you want,take a bike tire and tied them shoulder width and work your kicks.i use ankle weigths with springs attach to them so i can work them out without hyper-extending my knees and works great like that.do weight trainning too and if you use ankle weights,do your kicks real slow.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 21, 2004)

Iv'e heard the same complaint for ankle weights.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 22, 2004)

Most advice about ankle weights that I've seen tends to go in favor or a weighted vest instead. I got one of those from Ringside.com (for $30+shipping, it wasn't a huge risk) and it seems to do the job admirably.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Sep 22, 2004)

Wal-Mart sells Athletic Works five pound ankle weights for $15. The weight is adjustable by unzipping the top and removing any of the five individual weights. I where mine for walking and leg exercizes so I don't know if they would ride up but I'm sure a piece of elastic in the form of a sturrip would cure it if it did.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 22, 2004)

Be careful, I used ankle weights and I could have damaged my knees from using them, so as the other guys said be careful and defiantly do not over extend your legs when you kick but do those kicks slowly and that'll strenghten your muscles.
Have fun


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 22, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Iv'e heard the same complaint for ankle weights.


They are great for steady, controlled motions but I know when I tried them a long time ago for kicking development, I got over zealous and started snapping them out when it really isnt what you should do.  The elastic band idea is a good one because it can act like a shock absorber and reduce the hyperext issue.

The ankle/wrist wts made from neoprene (don't know the brand names) seem to stay in place well and the hand wts are designed like fingerless gloves sometimes so they really feel good - as long as you don't get too gung ho about it like I did....ah youth and enthusiasm...or as we use to say "young, dumb and ..."


----------

